# Gun Cleaning Kit?



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I have a few miscellaneous cleaning tools for the guns I currently own but I am looking to buy a nice gun cleaning kit, rifles and handguns, something really nice that can last for a long time. Has anybody boughten any nice kits that have all necessary brushes, rods, etc....

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

I want a nice one not some of these cheap knock off kits you can get on ebay, I have seen these in person and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Otis Technology

pretty awesome product if you ask me. I have many of there smaller gun specific kits, work great for a quick maintenance in the field. although for rifles I would also get some jags

Welcome to Bore Tech, Inc.

for your specific caliber/s as well as a one piece cleaning rod, if you have any sectional rods I'd get rid of them. something like the following would be perfect

http://www.brownells.com/.aspx/pid=44880/Product/COPPER-ELIMINATOR-RIFLE-CLEANING-ROD

get all that and some chemical products and you'll be golden.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I have an Otis kit for the field too. Works great. My other cleaning supplies are not in kit form but are in a plastic box that I've assembled over the years. It has boresnakes, a cleaning rod for pistols, tooth brushes, Kroil, Silikroil, Breakfree, MilComm tw-25B grease and q-tips,pipe cleaners, rags and cleaning patches, jags and brushes, and a mat to put the gun on while cleaning it.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Just like Gunners Mate put up for you,They make some of the best out there. Welcome to Bore Tech, Inc.:smt033


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

Well I guess I'm Cheap I just go to my local Wal- mart and buy the wooden box. it has all i need in it clean pistols rifles, shotguns from 22 to 50 cal and I spent roughly bout 16 dollars on it now they are up to 18 but If you dont shove them down the barrels they last a long time they come with jags wool swabs and wire brushes. but like I said I'm CHEAP lol.

JBarL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Here's an interesting controversy:
Should your cleaning rod be made of steel, brass, aluminum, or some coated metal?
Back when I was a whole lot younger, the prevailing thought was that the cleaning rod should be of harder steel than the steel of the gun's barrel. In that case, abrasive particles would embed into the barrel steel, and would score, and wear away, the cleaning rod as it passed by, rather than embed into the rod and score and wear the barrel.
What do you think?

Truth: I mostly use a BoreSnake.


----------



## Jord516 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jackmathew3000 (Jan 5, 2022)

You can have a look at the *Universal Tactical Cleaning Kits* offered by Beretta, this was my first cleaning kit that was suggested by one of my friends, and later have been using all the cleaning kits from beretta. If interested you can look at the below link for all the list of products that will suit different firearms 

Gun Cleaning Kits | Gun Accessories | Firearm Care | Beretta


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

Gunners_Mate said:


> Otis Technology
> 
> pretty awesome product if you ask me. I have many of there smaller gun specific kits, work great for a quick maintenance in the field. although for rifles I would also get some jags
> 
> ...


I second Otis Tech. Great products for a wide range of rifles, shotguns and pistols. Not expensive. On-line store if your local shop does not stock what you need. And a small business located not 30 miles north!


----------

